

Dancer.js : A high-level audio JavaScript API - sanchitsoni
http://www.jqueryrain.com/2012/10/dancer-js-a-high-level-audio-javascript-api/

======
oinksoft
Away with this link-spam. It actually has no content, feature list directly
copied from the github page.

<https://github.com/jsantell/dancer.js> ( posted
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4214087> )

Similar post below that just copies stuff off a github page. There's no way
people are voting this stuff up.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4679373>

Suspect poster of operating a voting ring.

~~~
damncabbage
Thanks for the information; I seem to have missed the earlier post. Flagging
this one. :)

